# Maelstrom Games - no 40k stock?



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

*Maelstrom Games - next to no 40k stock?*

Anyone noticed how there is next to NO 40k stock in maelstrom games?

Anyone know what the deal is on that?

( yes they could just be waiting on an order...but i wondered if it was something more and you guys seem pretty well informed on lots of things - first post....will i get flamed?...)


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I doubt they would have run out of stock for everything at the same time.

I'd say either there has been an error with the website, or else they have been told not to sell it.

Will be interested to hear from someone who knows the inner-workings of the company.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Um, I'm looking right now and I can see stock. Sure they don't have much but they aren't completely out of stock like you say they are.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

wombat_tree said:


> Um, I'm looking right now and I can see stock. Sure they don't have much but they aren't completely out of stock like you say they are.


I looked at Space Marines, Blood Angels, Imperial Guard, and Orks, and there isn't even a single item that is in stock.

Id say something has gone wrong somewhere.


EDIT: The only models i can see in stock are 3 CSM Attack Squads..... Thats it.
Oh, and a couple of books, cities of death and planetstrike.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

Hello guys!

I did say "next to no stock" in my post. They not completely out of everything, but if you flick through each army you'll see most things out of stock in EVERY race.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Every time I order from Maelstrom or Wayland, it tends to take 2 weeks, indicating they need to order the items. Kinda pointless picking first class postage. But hey, saving £2 is worth a 2 week wait, right?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Usually when I've ordered stuff they've had next to none in stock for almost every item - they simply order it on demand. Sure, it takes longer for me as a customer to get it but at a lower price and with free P&P over 10£ (important when you're living in Sweden) I've been satisfied with their service every single time I've ordered something. I wouldn't cry wolf just yet.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

xenobiotic said:


> Usually when I've ordered stuff they've had next to none in stock for almost every item - they simply order it on demand. Sure, it takes longer for me as a customer to get it but at a lower price and with free P&P over 10£ (important when you're living in Sweden) I've been satisfied with their service every single time I've ordered something. I wouldn't cry wolf just yet.


Thanks for that info, it has calmed me.

I had placed a big order and then looked around the rest 40k section, and it was like ghost town.

Phew!


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

I've only recently discovered this store and a week ago I put down my first order. I'm curious. The fact that I'll be saving so much is just too nice to ignore, I think I'm saving around 15 - 20 euro's so I'll wait the extra time, no problem!
They don't have everything it seems, I had to order my obliterators at the GW-store and I ordered some plastics at Maelstrom. A bit of a shame, because 3 obliterators is kinda pricy (if you're going for the actual models).


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

It's been all but officially confirmed that Maelstrom Games may have next to no 40K stock right now. The exact amount that separates 'none' from 'next to none' is being hotly debated on the internet, but my friend whose best mate worked for them once during his summer holidays confirms that this is _undeniable_ proof that Games Workshop is switching to making all their models out of bone china.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

They are waiting on an order of stock to arrive, GW are slow to deliver, and the back end of april and start of may has been a write off in terms of getting stuff done due to the amount of bank holidays and public holidays, stop worrying about it, its not a conspiracy, its just back logged orders and back logged couriers due to the 2 consecutive 4 day weekends. will be back to normal this time next week.



Svartmetall said:


> It's been all but officially confirmed that Maelstrom Games may have next to no 40K stock right now. The exact amount that separates 'none' from 'next to none' is being hotly debated on the internet, but my friend whose best mate worked for them once during his summer holidays confirms that this is _undeniable_ proof that Games Workshop is switching to making all their models out of bone china.


lol possibly the funniest post of the week


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> It's been all but officially confirmed that Maelstrom Games may have next to no 40K stock right now. The exact amount that separates 'none' from 'next to none' is being hotly debated on the internet, but my friend whose best mate worked for them once during his summer holidays confirms that this is _undeniable_ proof that Games Workshop is switching to making all their models out of bone china.


Well I was talking to a guy, who knows this bloke, who once met this other bloke who said he was from near Nottingham. 
He said that it's actually a new type of bone china that can be melted down, and bends, and is shiny like metal. 
It is true because when I wanted to paint my Ahriman Miniature I couldn't find it because I sold it the week before, proof that metal minis are in short supply!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Bone China?

Last i heard was they were going to pull all the plastics off the shelves and go back to metal models.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

...or compressed Dodo feathers...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

/facepalm....

So does anyone actually have any information on what might be going on?
Could someone call them and ask? Me? Hell no, it costs me 1€ per minute to call them so forget that


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I wrote to complain about their slack attitude yesterday and they promised me that my order would be with them that day (the fourth) and dispatched in the next few days.

Considering I ordered it on the 24th and they only expected to receive it themselves on the fourth, and couldn't be arsed to post it any sooner than 'the next few days' they're a bunch of idiots and I'm not giving them any more custom.


Protip: Gifts for Geeks is cheaper than Maelstrom for almost everything (_almost_), and they actually send you the things you order, rather than keeping your money and hoping you forget about the whole thing.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, but outside the uk, the shipping costs a fortune. so what they are having some stock issues, it happens, but everything i have ordered from them has been delivered on time and for free.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> my friend whose best mate worked for them once during his summer holidays confirms that this is _undeniable_ proof that Games Workshop is switching to making all their models out of bone china.


ahhh how I wish I could rep you for this...why must you be funny and a modelling genius :wink:




> Considering I ordered it on the 24th and they only expected to receive it themselves on the fourth, and couldn't be arsed to post it any sooner than 'the next few days' they're a bunch of idiots and I'm not giving them any more custom.


Maelstrom are never the fastest shippers, but there have been 2 bank holidays since the 24th. I'm sure you will get your stuff, so it's hardly fair to say they are going to keep your money and run off to the bank laughing.

All my orders from them have taken a week or so to show up, but their customer service is friendly enough and their postal discount is awesome for anyone outside the UK.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

mcmuffin said:


> Yes, but outside the uk, the shipping costs a fortune. so what they are having some stock issues, it happens, but everything i have ordered from them has been delivered on time and for free.


Yes, it's all about the postage. I guess i'll have to put up with slow service.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Admiral_HACKbar said:


> Yes, it's all about the postage. I guess i'll have to put up with slow service.


The key is to drink 2-3 bottles of red wine in quick succession, then place your order when you are completely inebriated. 

There is a risk you may order a radiator cap for a 1981 ford granada by mistake, but if you get the order right you'll never remeber and your models will turn up without any delay at all...as if by magic!


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

Would anyone care to comment on their experiences with Wayland Games? 

I did the math and the order i placed on Maelstrom was 1 pound cheaper than if I went through Wayland Games...but is the service as Wayland better?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Admiral_HACKbar said:


> Would anyone care to comment on their experiences with Wayland Games?
> 
> I did the math and the order i placed on Maelstrom was 1 pound cheaper than if I went through Wayland Games...but is the service as Wayland better?


Yea the prices are so similar it doesn't matter which of these 2 Stores you buy from...Wayland takes 2-3 weeks from time of order placed to delivery.
Quite often I've ordered something that is designated 'in stock' but I then get an 'awaiting stock' tag when I check the order's progress a few days later.

Still, nothing to worry about that much as Australia is in the middle of nowhere as far as delivery goes:biggrin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I was searching for a couple of sets of metal models, and noone had them except GW. Which was annoying.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I was searching for a couple of sets of metal models, and noone had them except GW. Which was annoying.


thats because the two sets your after are now direct only


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> thats because the two sets your after are now direct only


Well GW are crap


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Of course none of this has anything to do with Maelstrom taking non GW run events away from Warhammer World, such as the Tempus Fugitives campaign weekends...
I do love a good conspiracy theory.
Apparenlty Bin Laden is also in the basement! :shok:


----------



## ANARCHY (Mar 15, 2009)

Well some stores also offer those the Direct Only models, they just order them for you, so it'll take longer but will be cheaper.
Also, mostly Maelstrom is cheaper than Wayland, but not a huge difference, depending on the order.
Usually Maelstrom is still faster than Wayland too, at least in our experience.
And personally just waiting at home for them to arrive on your doorstep vs. paying more and maybe getting them faster is way better.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

Apart from Wayland and Maelstrom, what other online sellers do people use. I am looking for stockists with large selection the the 2 above or are they the best?

Any US stockists that people rate?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Admiral_HACKbar said:


> Apart from Wayland and Maelstrom, what other online sellers do people use. I am looking for stockists with large selection the the 2 above or are they the best?
> 
> Any US stockists that people rate?


Gifts for geeks and Darksphere , both of these are excellent and priced as well if not better than the other two,yet dont seem to get mentioned on these forums much, both have great service,they are quick to dispatch and have live stock amounts, so if its in stock on the website then they will dispatch it same day or the next day.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

i have found gifts for geeks superior to both wayland and maelstrom in regards to price and delivery time, especially for warmachine items. worth checking them out. Age of strife is good on bulk orders, especially over £100.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Lash Machine said:


> i have found gifts for geeks superior to both wayland and maelstrom in regards to price and delivery time, especially for warmachine items. worth checking them out. Age of strife is good on bulk orders, especially over £100.


I have moved onto them now as well, had 2 orders from them that were both very quick.

Just placed an order with Wayland though, as GFG doesn't seem to sell hobby saws


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Lash Machine said:


> i have found gifts for geeks superior to both wayland and maelstrom in regards to price and delivery time, especially for warmachine items. worth checking them out. Age of strife is good on bulk orders, especially over £100.


==========
Wayland
-----
1 Battleforce - £41
Postage to Australia - £4.50
-----
10 Battleforces - £410
Postage to Australia - £28
==========
Gifts for Geeks
-----
1 Battleforce - £41.40
Postage to Australia - £15.30
-----
10 Battleforces - £414
Postage to Australia - £85
==========

I think i will definitely be sticking with Wayland.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> I think i will definitely be sticking with Wayland.


Wayland and Maelstrom are awesome for anyone outside the UK, (10 battleforces from maelstrom is about £440 - free shipping) but inside the UK GFG has the edge for shipping time. :wink:

GFG also has free shipping on quite a few items.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

And everyone needs 10 battle forces...

Although as always like with insurance and utilities, it's best to look around, check what the prices are including postage and delivery times and find your best deal as to where you live.

If you are in Oz then Wayland is obviously your better buy, but it always pays to spend 5 mins to check alternative prices and not get suckered into one supplier for life, like a GW store for example.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for sharing this information.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i was at my local GW store and i told of my purchase of two Chaos Space Marine Battleforces for $148 Australian Dollars with free delivery from Maelstrom Game and it comes from Britain with free delivery, while they looked at the shelf and on the Chaos Space Marine Battleforce box was a price tag of $150 Au i said i would love to support the local suppliers but i can't justify the Australian Shelf Prices, they agreed.

I was surprised that some of the crowd used Maelstrom, Wayland and others.

On the subject of "No 40K Stock" most of the product that is no longer available is metal products.

Also there is the issue of the vast amounts of orders they get, they get hundreds of orders per day.

I think some forget that.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> Well i was at my local GW store and i told of my purchase of two Chaos Space Marine Battleforces for $148 Australian Dollars with free delivery from Maelstrom Game and it comes from Britain with free delivery, while they looked at the shelf and on the Chaos Space Marine Battleforce box was a price tag of $150 Au i said i would love to support the local suppliers but i can't justify the Australian Shelf Prices, they agreed.
> I think some forget that.


This fact does my head in. If I go into a regular games shop the prices are better than if i went into a GW games store....

If I order from a UK stockist, the prices are cheaper again - nearly half price.
I know there is UK law that allows UK distributors to spend the VAT on postage, so they can subsidise shipping. Great for them, and much better for me. Bad for my local game shop, worse for local GW shop.

The local oz GW shops still flourish some how...will this be till people get net savvy...

It's just weird that GW charge more if you go direct. The reason they do it is, because they can...?

I suspect the days cheap prices from Maelstrom and Wayland can't go on forever...so I will be making hay while the sun shines...

Though I am a gamer of old, I am realitivly new to how GW do things...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Lash Machine said:


> And everyone needs 10 battle forces...


I just did an order about 2 months ago for around £800 (including vouchers), so quite a bit more than 10 Battleforces. 
Price paid, around $1000AU.
RRP, around $2200AU.

Next year i will do an order probably twice that size.
GW-AU fail, import win.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well my two battleforces came in todays mail and i am pleased, my army now has reached the 14,000 point mark. Less than two weeks since i did the order.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> Well i was at my local GW store and i told of my purchase of two Chaos Space Marine Battleforces for $148 Australian Dollars with free delivery from Maelstrom Game and it comes from Britain with free delivery, while they looked at the shelf and on the Chaos Space Marine Battleforce box was a price tag of $150 Au i said i would love to support the local suppliers but i can't justify the Australian Shelf Prices, they agreed.
> 
> I was surprised that some of the crowd used Maelstrom, Wayland and others.
> 
> ...


I have to ask do you play at the local GW? Or did you just go there by chance?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> I have to ask do you play at the local GW? Or did you just go there by chance?


I play once a month when they play their apocalypse battle.

I can tell you they understand what my situation is and respect it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> I play once a month when they play their apocalypse battle.
> 
> I can tell you they understand what my situation is and respect it.


Dont you feel that you should be supporting your local store as you are a regular player? or do they charge you at the door to play?


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Dont you feel that you should be supporting your local store as you are a regular player? or do they charge you at the door to play?


While you wait for your reply, your question is what my group of players was faced with. How do we support our local game shop ( that provides space to play big games ), when the prices for GW mini are outrageous?

We resolved to buy something every time we play there, but its only the over priced junk food and dice. 

The shop keeper knows nothing of our groups covenant, and he is always happy to see us there. Its just odd to play in room were one wall is full of 40k gear that no one is buying. Thankfully he makes his money through Magic cards....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Admiral_HACKbar said:


> While you wait for your reply, your question is what my group of players was faced with. How do we support our local game shop ( that provides space to play big games ), when the prices for GW mini are outrageous?
> 
> We resolved to buy something every time we play there, but its only the over priced junk food and dice.
> 
> The shop keeper knows nothing of our groups covenant, and he is always happy to see us there. Its just odd to play in room were one wall is full of 40k gear that no one is buying. Thankfully he makes his money through Magic cards....


and how long do you think your situation can last ?I understand the dilemma but its unrealistic to expect FLG's to support the games without having sales to match and the more people in OZ that switch to buying from the UK the more likely it is that you will see your places to play dry up, in the UK that isnt too much of an issue as we dont have to travel too far to find players, but in places like the US and OZ you guys seem to be more spread out due to your geography and more likey to play in stores as apposed to homes or stand alone clubs (i could be wrong thats just the impression i get reading tings online).
I can understand that money does not come easy and the prices down under are crazy, but i think its in your own best interests when the place you play is also a shop stocking the things you use to play the game.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> and how long do you think your situation can last ?I understand the dilemma but its unrealistic to expect FLG's to support the games without having sales to match and the more people in OZ that switch to buying from the UK the more likely it is that you will see your places to play dry up, in the UK that isnt too much of an issue as we dont have to travel too far to find players, but in places like the US and OZ you guys seem to be more spread out due to your geography and more likey to play in stores as apposed to homes or stand alone clubs (i could be wrong thats just the impression i get reading tings online).
> I can understand that money does not come easy and the prices down under are crazy, but i think its in your own best interests when the place you play is also a shop stocking the things you use to play the game.


Its also unrealistic to expect us to buy them them at double mail order price.
But your right, something has gotta give. On first visit to the shop as I saw the prices and took him aside and, said that they were the same as GW local prices. He said he would "check that out". 

He needs to bring down prices to be in line with other non-gw shops and then my group will re-examine the issue.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> and how long do you think your situation can last ?I understand the dilemma but its unrealistic to expect FLG's to support the games without having sales to match and the more people in OZ that switch to buying from the UK the more likely it is that you will see your places to play dry up, in the UK that isnt too much of an issue as we dont have to travel too far to find players, but in places like the US and OZ you guys seem to be more spread out due to your geography and more likey to play in stores as apposed to homes or stand alone clubs (i could be wrong thats just the impression i get reading tings online).
> I can understand that money does not come easy and the prices down under are crazy, but i think its in your own best interests when the place you play is also a shop stocking the things you use to play the game.


There are a lot of wargaming clubs in Australia.
People hire their own venue, and ask for a small donation (couple of bucks) to play for the day.
Nobody i know actually plays in GW stores at all, or even independent stores.
We just play in halls that are hired, and buy our plasti-crack from overseas.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

I'd like to know what price shop keepers buying GW stuff and what they put on top. 
I can only think some are locked into buying contracts.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Admiral_HACKbar said:


> I'd like to know what price shop keepers buying GW stuff and what they put on top.
> I can only think some are locked into buying contracts.


Well, put it this way...

The last big order i did from Wayland for tournament prizes was actually CHEAPER than the price that businesses get it off GW for.

So they really cant compete... unless they sell stuff for LESS than they buy it for.... which would be stupid.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitehorn said:


> Every time I order from Maelstrom or Wayland, it tends to take 2 weeks, indicating they need to order the items. Kinda pointless picking first class postage. But hey, saving £2 is worth a 2 week wait, right?


The same's been true when I've ordered Warmachine stuff from then. Seems odd since they've got their headquarters in Mansfield, which is less than ten miles from Nottingham.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

KingOfCheese said:


> Well, put it this way...
> 
> The last big order i did from Wayland for tournament prizes was actually CHEAPER than the price that businesses get it off GW for.
> 
> So they really cant compete... unless they sell stuff for LESS than they buy it for.... which would be stupid.


GW supply Maelstrom and Wayland and Oz stores. If Oz bought of Maelstrom or Wayland, adding level in between Oz and GW it would be cheaper...

...So Oz shops are locked into contracts? Why buy direct from GW otherwise?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Admiral_HACKbar said:


> GW supply Maelstrom and Wayland and Oz stores. If Oz bought of Maelstrom or Wayland, adding level in between Oz and GW it would be cheaper...
> 
> ...So Oz shops are locked into contracts? Why buy direct from GW otherwise?


Its easier from a business perspective.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Azezel said:


> Considering I ordered it on the 24th and they only expected to receive it themselves on the fourth, and couldn't be arsed to post it any sooner than 'the next few days' they're a bunch of idiots and I'm not giving them any more custom.


Angry nerd needs models! :angry:

Meh, I get that from wayland too, in that sometimes it takes a week or two to post them, but it always tips up well packed and as ordered. Customer services for both are good.

Sometimes they just don't have the stock in on time... like all shops...

I'd like my 24 carat gold plated Mechanical-Elephant, but they've been out of stock for ages. Anyone know why?


----------

